

Out of options - Why executive stock options are bad for business - davidw
http://economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displaystory.cfm?subjectid=7933600&story_id=9932208

======
tx
I disagree with this statement they're quoting:

 _EURoespread of share options may be distorting the economy, contributing to
a temporary overvaluation of equities, encouraging short-sighted managerial
decisions and storing up problems for companies in future._

I would not call those decisions short-sighted, because typically there is a
hefty vesting period associated with your options. Additionally, most
employers (if they are smart) keep giving more options to top performers.
Therefore, most valuable employees/executives will _always_ have some non-
vested shares and it will be their interest to have a share price _constantly_
growing as opposed to sudden spikes and drops.

